# Aufnahmelautstärke "de-automatisieren"?



## oldhankie (13. Juli 2008)

hey leute!

ich hab ein problem mit meinem aufnahmeprogramm (cool edit). hab meine gitarre über den mic-eingang angeschlossen und will so aufnehmen. das klappt auch, jedoch mit einem nervigen fehler: die aufnahmelautstärke verändert sich je nachdem wie laut ich spiele. am anfang der aufnahme ist es erst leise und wird dann bis zu einem bestimmten punkt lauter. wenn ich dann was leiseres spiele setzt er die lautstärke wieder automatisch runter bis ich wieder was lautes spiele. das macht natürlich alles kaputt, daher meine frage an euch: wie kann ich den scheiss ausschalten?

grüße und danke, micha


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2008)

Werter Micha, Willkommen erstmal

Benutzt Du den Mic-Eingang ? Der hat so eine Regelung mit drin, normalerweise sollte sowas mit dem LineIn nicht passieren. Es kann auch sein, dass das Signal hoffnungslos zu laut auf dem LineIn ankommt und dann hilft es nur, den Pegel runterzusetzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## oldhankie (13. Juli 2008)

ja benutz den mic, aber beim lineIn passiert dasselbe. den mikrofon-verstärker hab ich eh nicht an. is auch nichts übersteuert, setz den input ja auch immer selber auf nen angemessenen wert. der spinnt dann halt rum wenn ich mal n bißchn leiser spiel oder die tonart wechsle. dann wirds plötzlich leiser un dann langsam wieder lauter bis zur eigentlich eingestellten normalen lautstärke usw.


----------

